#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  nieuwe posts niet meer zichtbaar

## SPS

Waarom zie ik geen posts meer van NA 22-4-2015? Hebben meer mensen daar last van?

----------


## laserguy

Ja, heb ik ook last van.

----------


## Dj Gino V

Ik heb er last van op mobile toestellen

----------


## RonaldH

Hier ook last van, ook het inloggen ging een tijd lang moeizaam.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Oke het ligt dus niet aan mij. Heb een tijd niet in kunnen loggen en ook de nieuwe post zie ik niet.

----------


## laserguy

Ook het automatisch ingelogd blijven werkt niet meer bij mij.

----------


## Funmaker

Inloggen is ind ook nog altijd vervelend... Maar kan al wel terug nieuwe posts zien als nieuwe post!

----------


## Carl

Nee, ik zie ook geen nieuwe posts meer. Inloggen werkt niet en de nieuwe URL koppelt alleen maar door naar de oude locatie.

Update: als je na openen van de URL op F5 drukt werkt het idd wel. Bedankt voor de tip. 
Blijft toch een bugje.....

----------


## sijbe

tester de test

----------


## sis

Raar allemaal.
Ik moet niet steeds inloggen , gaat automatisch, dan druk ik op nieuwe posts en ik zie ze allemaal verschijnen.
Ik gebruik gewoon windows vista 32 bits met safari.
sis

----------


## sijbe

Hoi Sis,

Zou je je eens willen uitloggen. Daarna browser sluiten, weer starten en inloggen.
We krijgen de issues die verschillende mensen hebben niet gereproduceerd.

Sijbe.

----------


## sis

Sijbe, 
ik heb mij laten uitloggen, browser gesloten , opnieuw starten en inloggen, computer afgesloten, opnieuw opstarten en direct naar dit forum en inloggen ging automatisch .
Nieuwe posts, posts van vandaag enz... kon ik aanklikken en zag meteen alles wat er nieuw was enz...
sis

----------


## renevanh

Werkt hier ook zonder problemen, alleen als ik op 'Home' klik denkt het forum dat ik niet ingelogd ben, terwijl dat wel zo is. F5'je en ben ingelogd.

"Alles markeren als gelezen" werkt dan helaas weer niet feilloos...

----------


## jadjong

Ik zie alleen dit topic als 'nieuw'.

----------


## sis

Dat zie ik als ik op " nieuwe posts " klik :

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/sea...archid=3230579

En dit zie ik als ik op " posts van vandaag " klik:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/sea...archid=3230580

sis

----------

